# Napakaswerte....



## jakethesnake

Here is a tough one! thanks for the assistance.

napakaswerte at napakasaya ko ng makilala kita at maging parte ka sa muling pagayos ng buhay ko. sagot ka sa mga dasal..salamat sa mga pangako mo...hindi ko hihilingin sayo na maging akin ka ng buong buo..sapat na sakin ang alam ko na mananatil ka sa tabi ko. mahal na mahal kita


----------



## iggyca

In no way am I fluent in Tagalog and just learning but I would like to give this a shot.

-I am very lucky and happy that I know you and you are part of turning my life around. You are the answer to my prayers... Thank you for your promises... I won't ask you to become entirely mine.. its enough for me knowing you will be staying by my side. I love you very much.


----------



## Sinshana

The above translation is pretty much correct--though I would prefer to say "to have met you" rather than "that I know you". Nice job, iggyca! 

I am extremely fortunate and happy to have met you and that you are part of turning my life around. You are the answer to my prayers... Thank you for your promises. I won't ask you to become entirely mine, it's enough for me to know that you will stay by my side. I love you very much.


----------

